# Betta and Plant?



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey! I have a 2 gallon aquarium that I hope to convert to a betta tank when I get a 29 gal.  I want to get 1 male betta.  Are there any nice looking plants that I could get to go with this and maybe even one that would benefit the betta?  Is the tank too small for a plant.  I only have 1 120V 15 watt light over the top.   

Also is there any kind of bottom dweller that I can get one or two of to go w/ this betta?  Preferably, something that would help clean the tank some.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i dont know much about plants (i always use fake plants)
i wouldnt put any more fish in with your betta but snails are great and they help clean :mrgreen:


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

cool, thanks for the snail idea. i like it.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

glad to help hope you have fun with you betta


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A aponogeton crispus or Aponogeton Undulata works well. Java fern works too.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright sounds good. Think I can get that at my local Petco?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Should be able to. My walmart here sells the aponogeton bulbs. Just drop em in and wait as they are slow growers.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

oh so you actually buy them as bulbs. I was thinking they would already be the plant and all. Cool. Ok, sounds good!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I love Java Fern for any Betta tank. It grows good under almost any light.

RC


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good, thats what I need!


----------

